# Bianchi C2C Via Nirone 7 Alu Carbon ULTEGRA/105 10s Compact for trade or sale



## pyranah (12 Apr 2009)

2008 in white 56 inch frame, excellant condition, pics can be emailed andrewsimpson72@btinternet.com

looking for road bike 52 frame for my wife of a mountain bike....


----------



## pyranah (12 Apr 2009)

pyranah said:
 

> 2008 in white 56 inch frame, excellant condition, pics can be emailed andrewsimpson72@btinternet.com
> 
> looking for road bike 52 frame for my wife of a mountain bike....



by the way i am in cumbria, but will travel if needed


----------



## pyranah (12 Apr 2009)

selling due to buying Bianchi carbon


----------



## wlc1 (12 Apr 2009)

£ ? ? ? ?


----------

